# Large Viv Stack



## volly (Mar 6, 2009)

Just built this for my local pet shop and thought I'd show it off in here.

Started building single Vivs a few weeks ago then he asked me to do this stack.

I'm quite impressed as it's my first stack but what do you think?

Go on, be honest - I'm a big boy and I can take it, lol















































Oh and does anyone know what sort of price I should have charged him? He seemed to snatch my hand off when I told him, lol

Cheers


----------



## sam432 (Mar 8, 2009)

thats the best viv stack iv seen and im being honest can i ask how much u did charge him


----------



## ratking (Mar 4, 2008)

thats a cracking job mate.may i ask how u fix them together as i make all my own vivs and im about to build another 1 but i screw them all together so u can see the screw heads everywere.i carnt see them on yours and it looks much better so come on let us in on it 
cheers dave


----------



## volly (Mar 6, 2009)

sam432 said:


> thats the best viv stack iv seen and im being honest can i ask how much u did charge him


thanks. I charged him £550 for it but other people I've been speaking to say it should have been nearer £700-£750


----------



## volly (Mar 6, 2009)

ratking said:


> thats a cracking job mate.may i ask how u fix them together as i make all my own vivs and im about to build another 1 but i screw them all together so u can see the screw heads everywere.i carnt see them on yours and it looks much better so come on let us in on it
> cheers dave


thanks for your comment.

the right hand side is fully drilled and screwed as it is by the wall so you can't see the heads anyway.

the left hand side is on show so i kregged/jigged the under side of the internal shelves so nothing can be seen unless you get on your knees and look up. it's just as strong as being screwed from the outside but it just looks neater as opposed to screwing and capping.

cheers


----------



## ratking (Mar 4, 2008)

so i kregged/jigged
explain this in laymans terms please mate


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

looks the nuts mate, but brave of the pet shop if its your first go... lol



now for the questions... 
are they selling female uro's at £40 that look like baby beardies?? some not bad prices there either for a pet shop.


----------



## volly (Mar 6, 2009)

ratking said:


> so i kregged/jigged
> explain this in laymans terms please mate


 
ha ha, that is layman's terms mate. i don't know what the technical term is, lol.

let me try and explain. i have just done a quick one from 2 bits of scrap to show you :-

kregging/jigging is grooving 1 side of the board to the edge so that it can be screwed from the inside without heads being on show.




























so effectively, it looks like this from the front with the kreg/jig grooves being underneath the shelf so they can't be seen. obviously if you are trying to fix something up high then you put the grooves on top above eye level. 










you do need a special drill bit to make the right shape for the groove and also you need the correct kreg/jig clamp to hold it in place while drilling. the screws aren't standard screws either. that have square heads that also need a specially shaped bit to fix them in place.

i suppose it all sounds like a lot of hassle but as you can see from my first pics, the result is worth it if you want a neat looking end that's on show.

hope this helps


----------



## Anna89 (Sep 18, 2008)

Hi,

It looks really good!!!! What are the dimensions??

Anna.


----------



## volly (Mar 6, 2009)

Meko said:


> looks the nuts mate, but brave of the pet shop if its your first go... lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
:lol2: I built a few Viv's for him before so he knew the general quality of my work before agreeing to the stack.

as for the BD looking Uro's, lol - there is a Uro in that Viv with the baby BD's. The Uro is £39.99 and the BD's are £49.99

cheers


----------



## volly (Mar 6, 2009)

Anna89 said:


> Hi,
> 
> It looks really good!!!! What are the dimensions??
> 
> Anna.


 
thanks anna,

it's 1700mm wide, 1525mm high and 610mm deep.

regards, andy


----------



## Anna89 (Sep 18, 2008)

haha - took me ages to work that out in feet!!! I'd say £550 was fair! looks fantastic!! Whats the technical term for keggin/jiggin?? I want that on my next ones!!!!

Anna.


----------



## volly (Mar 6, 2009)

Anna89 said:


> haha - took me ages to work that out in feet!!! I'd say £550 was fair! looks fantastic!! Whats the technical term for keggin/jiggin?? I want that on my next ones!!!!
> 
> Anna.


thanks for the compliment.

not sure what the tech term for kregging/jigging is but if you look back on page 1 of this post, i have tried to show and explain what it is.

best regards, andy


----------



## ratking (Mar 4, 2008)

cheers mate now uve shown me i no what u ment thanks for that


----------



## volly (Mar 6, 2009)

no worries. happy to help :no1::no1:


----------



## Janet1977 (Dec 14, 2008)

If you ever get bored you can make one for me:2thumb: I've been looking for a cheap stack, but I think I'll be paying quite a lot. You've done a good job: victory:


Janet


----------



## volly (Mar 6, 2009)

Janet1977 said:


> If you ever get bored you can make one for me:2thumb: I've been looking for a cheap stack, but I think I'll be paying quite a lot. You've done a good job: victory:
> 
> 
> Janet


 
Ha ha, thanks. If you want one making, just let me know. I'll sort something out for you.

Andy


----------

